# Shark Rack



## MudSharker (Jul 20, 2012)

Finally got my new shark rack a couple weeks ago. The guys at Arcs N' Sparks in Spring,TX by my house did a great job. I broke it in last weekend and it did great!!!

Im either going to paint the rack black or possibly red or blue....not sure yet.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Right on Josh. Looks great. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice, I think I just saw this on Instagram. #sharkfishing


----------



## MudSharker (Jul 20, 2012)

WHAT said:


> Nice, I think I just saw this on Instagram. #sharkfishing


Yea I put a few pics on there too.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That's definitely a fine lookin' rack!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## Sargentfisher (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice Rack


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Great lookin rack Josh! I would not bother painting an Aluminum rack. Looks good just the way it is.


----------



## MudSharker (Jul 20, 2012)

surfguy said:


> Great lookin rack Josh! I would not bother painting an Aluminum rack. Looks good just the way it is.


Yea, I wouldn't paint it but it would add just a little more rust protection.


----------

